# Any success stories of a BFP after a M/C? Big UPDATE PG 8



## breakingdawn

Just curious if anyone has any success stories of a fairly quick BFP after a m/c? I received a BFP in August but a week later started bleeding and levels went back to 0. It was a fairly quick/easy miscarriage. It was almost like a normal period just a little heavier and maybe 2 days longer. I had been getting blood drawn for my hcg since I was an ectopic risk but thankfully that was not the case. My levels topped out around 89 only, before dropping back to 0 in about a week. Bummer.

Anyway, a week later around CD15 I got a blazing dark OPK. It was somewhat of a relief to know my body was already back to normal. We got about 4 tries in around ovulation time. But since I have one tube, it takes me longer to get pregnant. I keep hearing stories about being more fertile after a m/c then some say it is just a myth. Just wondering if there are any personal stories out there. We were TTC #3 6 months before my m/c and while it was not nearly as long as some, my first two only took a couple months.. I just don't want to go through another 6 months. But as long as it sticks next time, I will be happy.


----------



## beccabonny

This happened to me last month. I got a BFP, then at 5W2d I bled out just like a heavy but only two day period. Tested back down to 0. This month I tested on day 37 of my cycle and strong line BFP. My first scan is Monday. I've read lots of other stories like that, the next cycle BFP, but I couldn't believe my eyes. We had a loss in Dec and had been trying since then for the one in July.


----------



## Gypsy1106

I'm sorry for your losses ladies! I had a MC just short of 8 weeks starting on August 12th. I suffer from not ovulating due to low progesterone and previous MCs due to the same, the last MC in August confirmed this. But to my surprise I received a BFP "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on a digi at lunch time today. I had what may have been a pos opk about 9-10 daya ago- before my first period returned but didn't think much of it because I'm not too familiar with them. But anyway, I used my MC as a new cycle and was expecting my period in 5 days from today- making that possible pos opk just about right on. 

I'm now panicking because of my progesterone levels and trying to make an appt ASAP. 

Baby dust and luck to us all!! Keep us updated!


----------



## beccabonny

Gypsy1106 said:


> I'm sorry for your losses ladies! I had a MC just short of 8 weeks starting on August 12th. I suffer from not ovulating due to low progesterone and previous MCs due to the same, the last MC in August confirmed this. But to my surprise I received a BFP "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on a digi at lunch time today. I had what may have been a pos opk about 9-10 daya ago- before my first period returned but didn't think much of it because I'm not too familiar with them. But anyway, I used my MC as a new cycle and was expecting my period in 5 days from today- making that possible pos opk just about right on.
> 
> I'm now panicking because of my progesterone levels and trying to make an appt ASAP.
> 
> Baby dust and luck to us all!! Keep us updated!

Gypsy - can you call your provider and get them to call in a prescription for you? I was able to get an RX faxed in the next morning after my BFP. Hope for sticky beans for us all!


----------



## Gypsy1106

I have my progesterone pills but I have not started taking them yet as my OB didnt give me any direction. We were going to wait to try to conceive after our first cycle back but we got pregnant now.Is it too late to start taking them after BFP ?! I thought it was best to take them throughout your cycle before your BFP.


----------



## Gypsy1106

And I don't know how many to take either. I'm currently switching OBs because mine is incredibly awful lol. My new OB appointment is scheduled for the 20th and I cannot wait that long.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! Since I only have one tube I know my chances are not as great as everyone else. :( But at least we got some tries in and my cycle went back to normal fairly quick! We have no explanation for the m/c. I have never had progesterone issues.


----------



## Gypsy1106

Many MCs don't have an explanation unfortunately:( and from what I've experienced, most doctors don't want to look into it either which makes them even worse for those of us who are trying desperately to conceive. Baby dust to you, breaking.


----------



## Laurenmomma

I had an early miscarriage a few years ago in the November, I didn't realise I was pregnant until I had already miscarried! I got pregnant the month after and my little boy is almost 3! 

I also had an early miscarriage in November last year, found out I was pregnant then a few weeks later I started bleeding, got my first period back in January and was pregnant again in February but sadly that one ended at 21 weeks. Im currently in the tww and its killing me already!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks for all the support ladies and I'm sorry for all of your losses but glad many of you had rainbow babies. I'll test in about a week but I'm not expecting much. It took 6 months just to conceive this one.


----------



## Gypsy1106

Breaking how many dpo approx are you? I couldn't help myself but to pee on any stick I found since early dpo.

Since I hardly ovulate and have only recently started to by taking a natural supplement Vitex and some other vitamin, I too never thought I'd get pregnant so quickly after my MC. I thought for sure that was it and I'm never gonna conceive again lol. It sounds crazy to even type that out but that's the mess I was/am in, so I think I may understand slightly the fear of not being able to conceive as easily as many others seem to. Keep us updated!


----------



## beccabonny

As to the progesterone, my OB told me as soon as I got the BFP, to call and they'd call in the Rx, which they did. it's 200mg orally, which I think is the recommended amount (though I know they have topical as well). I hope you were able to get in touch with them by now!


----------



## Gypsy1106

Oh my goodness- I called new OB that I wasn't scheduled to see until sept 20th hoping they'd have some kind of opening for me sooner- and they were completely perplexed how I could be pregnant again and insinuated that I may still be miscarrying from mid August! After medically confirming my MC was done and following my HCG level down. I'm flabbergasted. The doctor told me it's highly unlikely that I could be pregnant again and is having me wait. I'm at a loss for words. I ovulated and got pregnant and am getting positive pregnancy tests now- I'm not seeing where that could be difficult to fathom. So so frustrating. So to my dismay and significant others dismay, I had no choice but to call old crappy OB and he is faxing bloodwork prescription to lab so I can go tonight. I'm thankful I'll be getting bloodwork done but I absolutely do not want to be stuck with him again!

What a disaster these OBs seem to be. I'm starting to feel crazy(er). 

Did you have to take the progesterone 200 mg once a day; or was it (1) 100 mg twice per day. He gave me 100 mg pills. I'm not sure if I should take one at night and one morning, or if it's ok to take both at night due to side effects?


----------



## beccabonny

Gypsy, it's so frustrating with OBs sometimes! I just switched to a new OB, luckily he was the one who had confirmed the MC was cleared out and it was safe to TTC again. I'm really surprised you got that response after ovulating, that's crazy. I'm sure it will be better when you go in! I ended up going to my last OB last month to get the beta tests done as the new one couldn't fit me in (so it was that or the ER and who wants to wait five hours?). I saw that same OB and he said my betas were both at 0 despite having a BFP three days before that. He made me feel crazy! I practically begged him to do some tests, which he agreed to (it felt like he was just placating me). Just confirmed to me how much I didn't like that practice. I had already set up the appt with the new OB and transferred everything over to them right after that appointment. 

I take 200mg at night because, like you said, side effects. It does make me very drowsy! I took the first one during the day and it was hard to work!


----------



## Gypsy1106

I'm glad I'm not the only one with OB issues, although I wish it was easier! I practically had to make my old crappy OB look at my medical chart again when talking about my levels originally. It took every bit of my usually very calm significant other to not yell at him lol. And the whole time I was thinking it was me who was crazy and not being clear enough lol. But yes the placation feeling was strong. He begrudgingly just does essentially what I tell him to now but all I have is Dr. Google lol. It would be so wonderful to have an OB who's caring and educated AND listens- and taking the time out to look at my medical chart would just put the cherry on top for me. 

So now blood work is gonna be read by my old crappy ob, and new ob that doesn't feel I'm actually pregnant wants me to wait to be seen, and I'll once again be forced to self diagnose/medicate my pregnancy until I can come up with a better plan of action. Phew. This is a full time job in itself- so perhaps to actually keep my real full time job- I'll also take the progesterone pills at night and hope for the best.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think today is 4dpo? I'm really trying hard not to track or even symptom spot this month because I don't want to be heart broken. Normally I have spotting 2 days before AF so if I don't notice any, I'll test around 12dpo.


----------



## Gypsy1106

I so hope this is your month!


----------



## sil

When ttc ds2, I miscarried at 6 weeks and I had a bfp 30 days later :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll keep you ladies posted for sure. Only bummer (if you can even call it that) with a quick BFP is back to blood work every 48 hours to test levels. My arm was so bruised after a week of that last time. But if it means a healthy pregnancy I'll do it all over again...


----------



## Gypsy1106

I got my first bruise yesterday after work and I'm hoping it's the beginning of many tracking this bean. I will throw temper tantrums if I have to to make sure I'm heard about testing frequently!


----------



## breakingdawn

Since I am an ectopic risk they have to do mine until they make sure it is doubling and then when it reaches 2k + they do an ultrasound to confirm location. But I would gladly go through it again, if it actually worked this time.


----------



## beccabonny

I looked like I had track marks last month! Nobody thought it was funny but me. I guess I'm demented with the drug epidemic going on and all. Dang, I bummed myself out now. Anyway, Gypsy, good luck and let us know how it goes with the betas! I think the bruises are worth getting information. I'm really happy with my new OB, except I need to find out if they have an after hours number. I'll ask on Monday. 

Breaking, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I had a mc 4 weeks ago and got a BFP last night!


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow congrats Mary!! Maybe I'll get another BFP soon. As long as it's not another 6 months. Ugh


----------



## Gypsy1106

Yay for BFPs!! You're next breaking! And I have an update!


----------



## Gypsy1106

Not sure if you can read it clearly but at approx 3wks6days pregnant, I have a progesterone level of 23.7, which is a far cry from my 3.7 @7.5wks last time! And an HCG of 78. Hoping that number keeps on doubling and I cannot wait to be covered in bruises now! Waiting for crappy OB to call me back and tell him he'll be giving me blood work weekly until I say so lol. 

I'm so so relieved but will not shake this utter fear until there's a baby in our arms. I so hope for all of us to have that. 

By the way- I've read 78 is ok and also that's it's not and its lower on the chain- and also that it's only important that it keeps rising. Onto worrying about HCG lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beccabonny

:happydance:


----------



## maryp0ppins

Great news!


----------



## Gypsy1106

Congrats Mary!! Positive vibes for healthy pregnancies. I can't wait until you test, breaking!


----------



## breakingdawn

Woo! Congrats Gypsy! That is AWESOME. :D I really do not have high hopes for September. I do have one tube after all so it usually takes me a few months. But YAY for tons of positive support! I will be okay with a BFN... but pleasantly surprised with a BFP. :)


----------



## Gypsy1106

I'm sending all sorts of baby making vibes out to the universe for you!!


----------



## Laurenmomma

Ahh congrats Mary! And great news Gypsy! Fingers crossed! 

I'm finding this cycle so random! Had strong ov pains around the 25th August, then a week later some tiny brown mucus, not even enough for a pad. Then nothing until last night more brown tinged mucus but a tiny amount not enough for a liner!

I do feel pregnant, so bloated tired and crazy cravings yet bfn's &#55357;&#56877;

I'm just waiting on af coming now!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats Mary and gypsy

I had a cp 4w6d on August 5.. July 31, I got my bfp 1-2 weeks on digital. I took another FRER on August 5 when I started bleeding and it was negative. Today, I still havnt gotten AF so I tested and I swear I see vvfaint line... I'll test again on Saturday but I have my post mc f/u with my ob on Tuesday so I'll probably have them do an HCG and progesterone if it is in fact a bfp on Saturday.


----------



## Gypsy1106

Fingers crossed!


----------



## breakingdawn

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Congrats Mary and gypsy
> 
> I had a cp 4w6d on August 5.. July 31, I got my bfp 1-2 weeks on digital. I took another FRER on August 5 when I started bleeding and it was negative. Today, I still havnt gotten AF so I tested and I swear I see vvfaint line... I'll test again on Saturday but I have my post mc f/u with my ob on Tuesday so I'll probably have them do an HCG and progesterone if it is in fact a bfp on Saturday.

Good luck to you!

I am around 6DPO I guess? I am doing my best not to symptom spot since AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar and it is very easy to get one's hopes up!


----------



## BunnyN

I had a very early loss and got pregnant the next month. After 2 successful pregnancies I had a loss at 10 weeks and it took me 5 months to get pregnant again but that time it took a long time for the MC to complete and I lost a lot of blood and was anemic after so I think it took my body ages to get back to normal.


----------



## breakingdawn

Bunny congrats on your pregnancy, glad all is going well now! I may or may not test, or just wait for AF. I am not feeling super confident. We will see how next week goes. I am about 7DPO today and I am getting sharp left ovary pain, almost like ovulating. But I think it may be from the cyst that forms during O and is what releases progesterone.. your progesterone starts to fall around 7DPO if you are not pregnant and the cyst dissolves or ruptures. I think I may be feeling that, so I think I am out. I usually get this every month before AF, except when I have been pregnant. A little bit of a bummer.


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies, I have just had my first mc very early on at 5+3. I was so excited to be pregnant for that one week and now I'm really hoping to get another bfp in a month. Just waiting to stop bleeding then starting the BD rollercoaster again. This has been seriously way harder emotionally than I could have ever anticipated


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF got me today


----------



## breakingdawn

Gagr - I'm sorry girl! :( 

Missyogi - Welcome and I'm sorry for your loss. I think I've found some very nice supportive ladies here in my thread. Please keep us posted here on your rainbow baby journey.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well at least I my body is back on track.


----------



## breakingdawn

BFN for me at 9dpo on Wondfo. I'm probably out as well. With all prior pregnancies including my miscarriage I had 8/9dpo bfps on wondfo! But I'm totally okay. :)


----------



## Gypsy1106

It's not over until the witch comes, breaking!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, it is like I told my friend.. my husband and I are having a joint birthday party this weekend with friends so, at least I can drink. :haha:


----------



## beccabonny

Hope everyone's doing well today. Gag, sorry about AF. Breaking, sorry about the BFN :( it is still early days, though.


----------



## breakingdawn

BFN as of today, pretty sure I am out! Always next month though. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I had so many supportive ladies I felt like I needed to come back and update this. I did not get my BFP in September but it looks like I got my BFP this month.... we conceived our 2nd daughter in October too, in 2011. Maybe this is our lucky month? I am only 9DPO.. so.. prayers appreciated!!!!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Praying for you.


----------



## Laurenmomma

Congrats!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Congratulations!! Keeping everything crossed for you that this is a sticky bean!


----------



## BunnyN

Congratulations! Thanks for the update. Do your best to enjoy each day of being pregnant. I hope the next 9 months go well!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies. I am nervous for sure and I have not tested again since early yesterday. I want to try and hold out until tomorrow if possible. I am so worried about seeing no test progression again this time or worse, lighter tests!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well I did cave and do another test today..... today is 10DPO
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-5.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BunnyN

Thats an amazing line for 10 dpo. Twins maybe?:haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Don't say that BunnyN! :haha: Twins actually run on both sides of the family but I only have one tube so I am hoping my chances of that are slim. I will settle for one healthy baby thanks, haha! I am going in tomorrow for blood work but I won't have the results until Monday. Then I will probably do it again Tuesday to see how the numbers are going, with my ectopic and m/c risk.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, my 11DPO test did scare me a little today. It took a while for the line to show and almost seemed lighter than yesterday. If it is not lighter, I feel it is the same. I am not sure if this one will stick, again. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1399 copy.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1400 copy.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

My 11DPO frer was a bit light as well :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1404.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Laurenmomma

Fingers cross you just had a lower amount for them tests x


----------



## BunnyN

One day isn't enough to count on progression. To me it looks a little darker but even if it was lighter I would say you have to give it a couple more days to be sure of progression. There are too many factors that effect urine tests.


----------



## breakingdawn

I took another test this evening.... LOL.....
 



Attached Files:







14724070_10210897485578980_1645588541_o.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WishnandHopn

That line looks darker to me! Congrats! It can really depend how concentrated your urine is in the early days. Maybe try a digi in a couple days? Seeing the word "pregnant" is so comforting. I hope you have a sticky rainbow bean there!


----------



## BunnyN

Those lines look great to me.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! 12DPO update:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1426-1 copy.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissYogi

Line looks awesome!


----------



## BunnyN

Great progression!


----------



## breakingdawn

13DPO is today. Can't tell if it's the same or darker lol!


----------



## breakingdawn

Not sure it upload earlier
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1439.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

This will be my last test update.. now to just wait on blood test results next week. Thanks for all the support ladies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1482.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BunnyN

I dont think you will see it get much darker than that anyway. Test lines only get so dark :).


----------



## Gypsy1106

Congrats breaking on your little bean! Saw updates in my email and had to peak. So happy for you!! I'm currently 9 weeks today, and have been hearing beans heartbeat on sonoline doppler since Friday. The purchase has been a lifesaver so far and will help keep me sane between long appt spans. Good luck to you and all of us!


----------



## breakingdawn

Update: I had some spotting so I went in this morning for an "emergency" appointment. They did a urine sample which did show I may have a mild UTI so I got medicine for that. I found out my new HCG numbers were at 6,800 something. So that was good. He did an exam and did not see any signs of active bleeding but could see the light spotty stuff. They went ahead and sent me to ultrasound to be sure this was not an ectopic. We did see a baby in my uterus, measuring about 5w and 6d. We also saw a flicker for the heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







14825693_10211028787061435_1577546493_n.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissYogi

wow! how scary and exciting! You must be a bundle of emotions today!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so exhausted from all the emotions!!


----------



## greekgirl

Is there any hope for one tubers at 39 years old?
:cry:
After an ectopic pregnancy in my good tube this past February/ March the doctor said that it's not impossible but our chances were lowered by a lot. He did say that I am in good shape and quite fertile but that doesn't mean much, does it?
I need to hear that it can happen. That it does happen...
I had my miracle baby after 4 years of trying with one tube (the left tube has been obstructed and a hydrosalpinx for years, unfortunately) and now after the ectopic I imagine that my one tube where the ectopic was is in worse shape than before. 
I feel like all I do is panic lately about everything and that if I were a cartoon my head would explode. Over and over.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well I'm not 39 but I am 36 and currently 7 weeks pregnant with only one tube after losing my right tube in 2011 to an ectopic.


----------



## MissYogi

Don't give up greek! It's totally still possible and if it is not going as well as you hope there are tons of medical things that can be done. Keep you chin up, it will happen.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Miscarried August 5.. Got a bfp today.


----------



## MissYogi

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Miscarried August 5.. Got a bfp today.

Yayyyy!! Congrats and good luck!!!!


----------



## fififa

Gypsy1106 said:


> Many MCs don't have an explanation unfortunately:( and from what I've experienced, most doctors don't want to look into it either which makes them even worse for those of us who are trying desperately to conceive. Baby dust to you, breaking.

Unfortunately there are various reasons why mcs occur. During the first trimester, the most common cause of miscarriage is chromosomal abnormality. In case of 2-3 mcs, there is no need to panic. I have read many posts of ladies who experienced 2-3 mcs and finally got pregnant. In case of recurrent mcs, it's advised to see a doc to find out if there are any underlying medical reasons and do tests (karyotyping, vit D level and others). All the best in yr ttc-ing


----------



## Sweetkat

I am trying again after one DD and three MCs in a row. Had all the recurrent miscarriage tests and nothing found apart from my OH has 52% sperm DNA fragmentation and I have slightly elevated NK cells and a small septum. 

Was going to do IVF with PGD but the consultant we saw said that actually natural was still best and birth rate higher for natural as opposed to IVF with PGd with IMSI.

I am also investigating IVF (got two appointments next week), but as of yest also braving it naturally (ovulation due shortly). My last loss was at 11 weeks in June :(

Good luck with your TTC ladies :)


----------

